# Consigli Ottimizzazione [Non urgente]

## Meconiotronic

Ciao a tutti,

Ho installato l'ultima versione di gcc disponibile in portage ancora hard masked che introduce il supporto nativo ai core i7 sara' suggestione ma a me sembra che le compilazioni vengono eseguite molto piu velocemente e il caricamento dei programmi e' velocissimo forse perche usando le flag native viene automaticamente settata la dimensione di cache appropriata:

echo "" | gcc -march=native -v -E - 2>&1 | grep cc1 

 /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.2/cc1 -E -quiet -v - -march=corei7 -mcx16 -msahf -mno-movbe -mno-aes -mno-pclmul -mpopcnt -mno-abm -mno-lwp -mno-fma -mno-fma4 -mno-xop -mno-bmi -mno-tbm -mno-avx -msse4.2 -msse4.1 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=8192 -mtune=corei7

Il boot me lo fa in circa 10 secondi e' una scheggia l`unica nota dolente e' l`avvio di kde....

Ho riemerso tutto il word con -e ma per kde e' cambiato poco quindi volevo chiedervi un consiglio. C'e` un modo per vedere quale componente di kde ci mette cosi tanto a caricare?

Gnome 3 (Finalmente funzionante) non faccio in tempo a scrivere la pass all'accesso che e` gia pronto e funzionante.

Quando usavo il prelink mi caricava molto piu velocemente ma ho smesso perche mi avevate detto che era la causa di tutti i mali  :Smile: 

P.s. Scusate gli accenti ho una tastiera uk non so come farli

----------

## xdarma

 *Meconiotronic wrote:*   

> Il boot me lo fa in circa 10 secondi e' una scheggia l`unica nota dolente e' l`avvio di kde....
> 
> Ho riemerso tutto il word con -e ma per kde e' cambiato poco quindi volevo chiedervi un consiglio. C'e` un modo per vedere quale componente di kde ci mette cosi tanto a caricare?
> 
> 

 

Temo sia una malattia incurabile. O sopprimi pietosamente KDE4 o te lo tieni moribondo.  :-(

Per le "performance" controlla che almeno ci sia qualcosa del genere in /etc/hosts:

127.0.0.1 localhost

Prova a modificare le CXXFLAGS con qualcosa di tipo:

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

Se non ti serve akonadi-semantic-bug disabilita globalmente quelle *favolose* features con:

-semantic-desktop

Dovrebbe esserti utile anche:

-kontact

Ma non ho (ancora) provato personalmente.

Di sicuro i crash saranno più veloc*BLAM!*

:-*

----------

## djinnZ

 *Meconiotronic wrote:*   

>  /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.2/cc1 -E -quiet -v - -march=corei7 -mcx16 -msahf -mno-movbe -mno-aes -mno-pclmul -mpopcnt -mno-abm -mno-lwp -mno-fma -mno-fma4 -mno-xop -mno-bmi -mno-tbm -mno-avx -msse4.2 -msse4.1 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=8192 -mtune=corei7

 c'è qualcosa che non mi torna... e diverse cose mancanti. (non uso i7, vorrei evitarlo anche in futuro quindi non ho approfondito)

----------

## Meconiotronic

Ci provo, approfondisco un po` le mie conoscenze sulla use semantic desktop.

Cmq si kde, e` diventato pesantuccio pero a me interessa piu che altro il suo tempo di caricamento post boot poi una volta che ha caricato va benissimo (Sara`per i miei 6 giga di ram) che cmq ne occupa al massimo 600mega (Che secondo me e` gia tanto)

Grazie per le risposte!

----------

